
Electronics Companies, Ranked by Greenpeace - nreece
http://www.good.is/post/electronics-companies-ranked-by-greenpeace
======
ilkhd2
Well... they are all bad. Modern industry is not green yet. So, even though I
am a green guy, but I would still choose on basis of device's functionality.

